# Sticky  Service Centers



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

These are service centers that we have found to have a good reputation and effective service. When effective service cannot be found locally and a unit needs to be shipped off for service, these would be good places to start looking.

*NORMAN'S ELECTRONICS*
Authorized service for many brands and for a wide range of product types. Regional service center for Yamaha and others. Local techs in many markets in the Southeastern USA.
www.neiusa.com
3653 Clairmont Road
Atlanta, GA 30341-4907
770-451-5057
770-455-8337 fax
[email protected]

*ORANGE COUNTY SPEAKER*
www.speakerrepair.com
Attn: Service
12141 Mariners Way
Garden Grove CA 92843
800-897-8373
714-554-8520 
714-554-8592 fax
GLS & Neutrik connectors, Speaker Repair, Mic cables, etc

*PTS ELECTRONICS*
Rebuilders of television circuit boards, tuners, and light engines.
Hitachi board refurbishment center.
www.ptscorp.com
5233 HIGHWAY 37 South 
BLOOMINGTON, IN 47401 
800-844-7871
812-824-9331 
812-824-2848 fax
E-mail: [email protected]

*SERVICE WIDE TECHNOLOGIES*
Marantz authorized service center.
Marantz and Pronto remote repair.
Denon authorized service center.
www.servicewidetech.com
2239 Curtiss Street 
Downers Grove, IL 60515 
630-969-7333
630-969-7330 fax
[email protected]

*THE SPEAKER EXCHANGE*
www.speakerex.com
1250 E. Hillsborough Ave
Tampa, FL 33604
800-849-6972
813-238-3558 fax
Speaker parts and repairs.

*UNITED RADIO*
Probably the best Yamaha servicer in the country. 
Authorized service for many brands and for a wide range of product types.
http://198.66.219.68/yourservicecenter/
5717 ENTERPRISE PARKWAY
EAST SYRACUSE, NY 13057
800-634-8606
315-446-8505fax
[email protected]


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

This sticky has not been revised in a while. Please post your experience with these and other service centers so that we can update the information.


----------

